# Can I apply for a Social Security Number from abroad?



## MyExpatTaxes (10 mo ago)

Yes! You will need to contact your local Embassy or Consulate for an appointment.

You do have to make sure to do it in person because The Social Security Administration needs to make sure that the SSN issued won't be used by individuals who have fraudulent intentions.


----------

